# Baked Raccoon



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Raccoon can make a great meal if baked in the oven.

The dark and flavorful meat is great accompanied by root vegetables like potatoes, parsnips, turnips and carrots.

First the raccoon meat must be parboiled to remove the greasy and gamey-flavored fat. Follow the instructions on page 2 of this thread for parboiling a raccoon:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=45423&start=10

Raccoon meat is very similar in flavor, appearance, and texture to bear meat and any baked bear recipe will work fine.

Here's a couple of **** front legs baked with parsnips and red peppers:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/Coonnparsnips_aa_sm.jpg

Geeze, ya gotta love that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Just seen a part of the TV show _Bizarre Foods._ They were in Appalachia eating baked raccoon and opposum. The animals were par-boiled and then baked whole, heads and all. Andrew Zimmern preferred the raccoon brains over the opossum brains; smart man.

I don't watch much TV, but I should watch that show more often.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I served a mission to Texas back in the early 70's. Around Louisiana, they eat or did eat raccoon, armadillo and opossum. I had a meal appointment one night to try one of them (can't remember which), but I got transferred to a new area a couple of days before the meal so I didn't get to eat any.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Make sure you remove the glands before cooking. It's seriously good eating. By far one of my favorite animals to eat


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Make sure you remove the glands before cooking. It's seriously good eating. By far one of my favorite animals to eat


Dang, I should've called you over this summer when a neighbor of mine trapped a mom and 3 young raccoons after they broke into his basement. He hauled them off and released them somewhere, against my advice.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Clarq said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you remove the glands before cooking. It's seriously good eating. By far one of my favorite animals to eat
> ...


Uh yah. The young ones melt in your mouth!!!


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

:shock:.................................


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm all for eating balls and stuff, but I feel like racoon is crossing the line. I mean around here they eat trash.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

A friend of mine from Missouri was telling me their family tradition was to leave some access to their grain silo for a few weeks then set live traps a few days before Thanksgiving. They ate grain feed ***** instead of turkey... Said it can be amazing if you pick the right one, and he's a food geek. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Someone's gotta show this to swbuckmaster!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob is gonna be so proud of you guys...eating the ****! 8)


----------



## OKEE2 (Dec 20, 2016)

Wyogoob Have you made a cook book ? If you have I want one. If you haven't you need to make one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Chuckmclean said:


> I'm all for eating balls and stuff, but I feel like racoon is crossing the line. I mean around here they eat trash.


Have you ever eaten wild rabbit, perhaps cottontail? Much better tasting than cottontail.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Chuckmclean said:


> I'm all for eating balls and stuff, but I feel like racoon is crossing the line. I mean around here they eat trash.


Kinda wonder if you ever was around a farm. Ever heard the term "slopping the hogs?" or had grandma or grandpa tell you to go slop the hogs? I guess there goes bacon huh.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Chuckmclean said:


> I'm all for eating balls and stuff, but I feel like racoon is crossing the line. I mean around here they eat trash.


Well, considering many of the ducks and geese around Utah and Wyoming spend time foraging on sewer ponds, I don't think some garbage fed **** is going to hurt anyone. -----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Well, considering many of the ducks and geese around Utah and Wyoming spend time foraging on sewer ponds, I don't think some garbage fed **** is going to hurt anyone. -----SS


I have often thought the same thought.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

See, I'd try this, but I think I'd want someone to show me how to prepare it. Maybe when my father-in-law starts trapping ***** out of his fruit trees next spring.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Idratherbehunting said:


> See, I'd try this, but I think I'd want someone to show me how to prepare it. Maybe when my father-in-law starts trapping ***** out of his fruit trees next spring.


Fruit fed *****, yum !!!!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My son and I tried bobcat trapping a few years. We never caught a bobcat, but we did catch a huge raccoon. Skinning that thing was a greasy, slimy mess. I have to admit, though, the meat looked good, and there was a lot of it. 

My son begged me to cook it, which I was considering, when my wife caught us in the garage and swore through gritted teeth that she would divorce me if I proceeded. I think she meant it. Too bad we didn't have this thread back then. I could have used it to show her reputable people like Wyogoob and LostLouisianian eat racoon all the time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When I showed this thread to the son and grandson last night (while we were gorging on Seafood gumbo) they both asked when we were going to go shoot one and cook it. The wife looked at me like someone had just farted...some family moments are just priceless


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

She was just giving you that look that if you want to go out and shoot one then to do it. Along with if you want to cook and eat it, you can do that also. Just don't bring it close to her kitchen to do it.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

goob,

when are you gonna cook us up some nutria rat?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

APD said:


> goob,
> 
> when are you gonna cook us up some nutria rat?


http://nutria.com/site14.php


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*makes sense*

So if I make baked raccoon for Super Bowl Sunday do I post the story in the *BIG GAME* section?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> So if I make baked raccoon for Super Bowl Sunday do I post the story in the *BIG GAME* section?


If you lived closer I'd be inviting myself over


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If anybody seriously wants some raccoons for meat or skin, please pm me. I can hook you up fat.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*dreaming*



APD said:


> goob,
> 
> when are you gonna cook us up some nutria rat?


I've been working in Oregon. They have nutria there. This particular restaurant I hit late at night has a couple young nutrias grazing on the grass every night. I dream about how tasty they would be as I eat my dinner.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Check out the rump roast on this one.-----SS


----------

